# 2012---In Remembrance.



## Truth Seeker

_Don't be dismayed at good-byes. A farewell is necessary before you can meet again. And meeting again, after moments or lifetimes, is certain for those who are friends.   
_
-Richard Bach ​


----------



## Mark CMG

The following page is another way to keep up with notices of celebrities who have passed this year -

IMDb: Most Popular People With Date of Death in 2012


----------



## Mark CMG

Hockey player killed in New Year celebration- Hyderabaddaily news.com | Hyderabad Daily News.com


----------



## Artur Hawkwing

English Fencing Master Bob Anderson, who provided the dueling prowess of Darth Vader for Star Wars:The Empire Strikes Back and Star Wars: Return of the Jedi passed away New Years Morning at age 89. He also provided fencing instruction and choreography for The Lord of the Rings films, a pair of James Bond films, The Legend of Zorro and even The Princess Bride. 

British fencer Bob Anderson, Darth Vader stand-in for Star Wars, dies at 89 - ESPN


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Israeli singer Yaffa Yarkoni has died.

Yaffa Yarkoni obituary: Israeli singer dies at 86 - latimes.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dr. Adolph H. "Buddy" Giesecke Jr. Has died at age 79.

Doctor who treated JFK in ER after shooting dies - Houston Chronicle


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Fred Milano has died.

Fred Milano of Dion and the Belmonts dies at 72 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ronald Searle has died.

St. Trinian's cartoonist Ronald Searle dies at 91 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Josef Skvoreky has passed.

Czech author Josef Skvorecky dies at 87 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Judge Robert Carter has died.

Judge Robert Carter, who fought for desegregation, dies at 94 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Aeolius

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Dr. Adolph H. "Buddy" Giesecke Jr. Has died at age 79.
> 
> Doctor who treated JFK in ER after shooting dies - Houston Chronicle




Did anyone else read that as "Doctor Who treated JFK"?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eve Arnold has passed.

Photojournalist Eve Arnold dies at 99 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Former Fleetwood Mac guitarist Bob Weston has passed.

Ex-Fleetwood Mac guitarist Bob Weston dies at 64 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bowling legend Don Carter has died.

Bowling great Don Carter dies at 85 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jessica Joy Rees has died.

12-year-old girl who blogged cancer fight has died - Yahoo! News


----------



## Mark CMG

Bob Holness, the "second James Bond," has passed away at 83.

Bob Holness - IMDb



> Bob Holness was the second actor to portray James Bond, starring in a 1957 South African radio dramatization of 'Moonraker'. Born in South Africa in 1928 he moved to Kent, England at a young age and grew up during the Second World War. A career as an actor followed which took him back to the land of his birth where he met Mary Rose whom he soon married. They had two children, Carol Ann (born 2 May 1956) and Rosalind, before returning to Great Britain where another child, Jonathan was born (9 June 1967). His career spans radio, TV and theatre although he is best known as the presenter of 'Blockbusters', a role which won him a cult like following. He presents the BBC daytime quiz show 'Call My Bluff' as well as various guest work and work on radio. He lives in Pinner, Middlesex, England has two daughters and one son as well as seven grandchildren.
> 
> Trivia
> 
> One of his daughters, Ros Holness was in a pop group called "Toto Coelo", they had a smash hit with "I Eat Cannibals".
> 
> He was the subject of an urban myth, initiated by broadcaster Stuart Maconie, who while writing for the New Musical Express, claimed (untruthfully) that he played the saxophone solo on Gerry Rafferty's song Baker Street. The true performer was Rafael Ravenscroft. The story clearly appealed to his sense of humour as he has often played along with the myth, and has also at various times jokingly claimed to be the lead guitarist on Derek and the Dominoes' Layla and the mysterious individual putting Elvis Presley off his stride on the infamous "laughing version" of Are You Lonesome Tonight?.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Richard Alf, the co-founder of Comic-Con, died last Thursday of pancreatic cancer.  He was 59.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Bulgarian pianist Alexis Weissenberg dies at 82*

Bulgarian-born French pianist *Alexis Weissenberg*, whose love of music from the age of 3 saved him and his mother from a German-guarded camp during World War II and carried him to the musical heights of 20th century performances with Herbert von Karajan and Leonard Bernstein, has died. He was 82.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Denice Darcel has died.

French actress Denise Darcel dies at 87 - Yahoo! News


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Malam Bacai Sanha, the president of Guinea-Bissau, died yesterday.  He was 64.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gilles Jacquier killed in Syria.

French journalist killed in Syria Photos | French journalist killed in Syria Pictures - Yahoo! News


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Natalee Holloway has now been declared legally dead.


----------



## Mark CMG

Code Talker, Keith Little, died.

Navajo Code Talker Keith Little Dies : NPR


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kathleen Edwards has died.

Taunted Girl Dies From Fatal Disease - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Car accident claims Richard Threlkeld.

Newsman Richard Threlkeld dies in car accident - Yahoo! News


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Louisiana Toddler Who Battled Disease Dies in Mother's Arms*

The tiny toddler whose struggle against a devastating disease inspired thousands has died. 

*Tripp Roth,* who was diagnosed with junctional epidermolysis bullosa at birth, died Saturday in the arms of his mother, *Courtney Roth*, who had chronicled her life with *Tripp in* the popular blog, "EBing a Mommy." 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cracker Barrel founder Dan Evins has died.

Cracker Barrel Founder Dan Evins Dies


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Soul musician Jimmy Castor dies at the age of 71*

Soul saxophonist and singer *Jimmy Castor*, one of the most sampled artists in music history, has died aged 71.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer-songwriter Johnny Otis, best known for "Willie and the Hand Jive", died Monday.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rauf Denktas, the founder and first president of Northern Cyprus, died last Friday.  He was 87.


----------



## Gronin

Canadian freestyle skier Sarah Burke died Thursday of cardiac arrest after sustaining serious injuries following a skiing accident on Tuesday, Jan. 10

Freestyle skier Sarah Burke dies of cardiac arrest - Sports - MSN CA


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Bob Holness, former Blockbusters host, dies aged 83*

*Bob Holness*, former host of daytime quiz show Blockbusters, has died at 83.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Soul star Etta James dies aged 73*

US soul singer *Etta James*, best known for the tracks At Last and for I'd Rather Go Blind, has died aged 73.

In *Remembrance*


----------



## Fast Learner

Truth Seeker said:


> US soul singer *Etta James*, best known for the tracks At Last and for I'd Rather Go Blind, has died aged 73.
> 
> In *Remembrance*




The Daily Mail (in the UK) managed to word news of her death _very_ poorly:

*At Last singer Etta James dies at 73 after battle with leukaemia*

They managed to fix it a bit later. (You can see the before and after here if you wish.)


----------



## GrayLinnorm

The Senator, the oldest tree in North America, and the fifth oldest tree in the world, was destroyed in a fire Monday.  It was around 3,500.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Embattled ex-coach of Penn State Joe Paterno died today from cancer.  He was 85.

Paterno was one of of the winningest football coaches until recent scandals forced him out.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ray Bingham has died.

Film executive Bingham Ray dies at Sundance fest - Yahoo! News


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor James Farentino died yesterday of heart failure.  He was 73.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Thérèse Delpech, French Political Adviser, Dies at 63*

*Thérèse Delpech*, one of France’s leading foreign policy analysts and intellectual historians, died (last) Wednesday at her apartment in Paris. She was 63. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Mary C. Henderson, Author and Scholar of Theater History, Dies at 83*

*Mary C. Henderson*, a scholar of the theater whose interests as a historian and curator spanned centuries and as a Tony nominator and critic were up to the minute, died on Jan. 3 at her home in Congers, N.Y. She was 83. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Top Greek film maker Angelopoulos dies in road accident*

An award-winning Greek film director, *Theodoros Angelopoulos*, has died after being hit by a motorcycle. 

*Angelopoulos* was 76. He died in hospital from head injuries after being knocked down near the port of Piraeus.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*"Excalibur" actor Nicol Williamson dies aged 73*

*Nicol Williamson*, once described by John Osborne as "the greatest actor since Marlon Brando," has died after a battle with esophageal cancer. He was 73.

His son Luke said on his father's official website that he passed away on December 16. He died in Amsterdam where he had lived for over 20 years, according to media reports.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Soap star kills himself after putting down beloved pet*

A US soap star took his own life on his 47th birthday just hours after putting down his beloved pit bull, which was believed to be the target of an anti-dog campaign in his New York apartment building.

*Nick Santino*, who appeared in All My Children, Guiding Light and Gossip Girl, took his life last week after putting his dog Rocco to sleep.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dick Tufeld, the voice of the Robot from _Lost In Space,_ died Sunday.  He was 85.

Tufeld was also the announcer for _Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea _and _The Time Tunnel._


----------



## Graybeard

Welcome Back Kotter' Actor Dies At 60

"Welcome Back Kotter" actor Robert Hegyes has died. According to NJ.com, he was 60 years old. NJ.com reports he suffered an apparent heart attack in his New Jersey home on Thursday morning. Hegyes is best known for playing Juan Epstein on "Welcome Back Kotter"


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Eiko Ishioka, Oscar winning costume designer who  dressed up ‘Spider-Man: Turn Off th*

*Eiko Ishioka*, an Oscar-winning designer recently recognized for creating the costumes for Broadway’s “Spider-Man: Turn Off the Dark” has died.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Composer Clare Fischer dies at 83*

US jazz composer, arranger and pianist *Clare Fischer* has died, aged 83.

The Grammy winner had been on life support earlier this month after suffering a cardiac arrest following minor surgery.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ian Abercrombie, best known for playing Mr. Pitt on _Seinfeld, _died last Thursday.  He was 77.

Abercrombie also appeared on _Wizards of Waverly Place _and _Birds of Prey._


----------



## Mark CMG

Jean Wells, former TSR employee and gaming luminary, has passed away.

Jim Sullivan Remembers Jean and Mourns her Loss

http://www.garycon.com/articles.php?formid=15


----------



## Villano

From Bleeding Cool:



> It has been reported by Brazilian journalists that comic book artist Al Rio has recently died.
> 
> Known especially for his Gen 13 and DV8 work for Wildstorm, and more recently for his Zenescope covers, especially Grimm Fairy Tales. Al Rio had worked across the comics industry, both in Brazil and in the USA, including the likes of Grifter & The Mask, Alan Moore’s Voodoo, Avengylene for Avatar World War Hulk, Amazing Spider-Man and New Mutants.
> 
> The respected Brazilian journalist Sidney Gusman, after talking to those close to the family reports that is was apparently suicide, but that no note had been left.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Don Cornelius, ‘Soul Train’ creator, dead at 75 from apparent suicide*

“Soul Train” creator and host *Don Cornelius*, who brought R&B into America’s living rooms with his long-running television show, committed suicide Wednesday, according to TMZ.com

The 75-year-old *Cornelius *was found with a gunshot wound to the head around 4 a.m. inside his Sherman Oaks, Calif., home, Los Angeles police said.

*In Remembrance*

Follow Up--Don Cornelius’ son: Dad called me day he died


----------



## GrayLinnorm

John Rich, who won Emmies for directing episodes of _The Dick Van Dyke Show _and _All In the Family _(the one with Sammy Davis Jr.), died Sunday.  He was 86.

Rich also directed episodes of _Gunsmoke, Bonanza, The Twilight Zone, Gilligan's Island, The Brady Bunch, _and _Newhart._


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Aspiring singer Leslie Carter, the sister of Nick and Aaron Carter, who appeared on the reality show _House of Carters,_ died yesterday.  She was 25.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Opera singer Camilla Williams dies at 92*

*Camilla Williams*, the first black woman to appear in a leading role with a major US opera company has died in Indiana aged 92.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Angelo Dundee, Muhammad Ali's trainer, collapsed and died yesterday.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mike Kelley, founder of the rock group Destroy All Monsters and one of the most critically acclaimed artists of his generation, committed suicide.  He was 57.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Surrealist painter and poet Dorothea Tanning died Tuesday.  She was 101.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Polish poet Wislawa Szymborska, recepient of the 1996 Nobel Prize in literature, died Wednesday.  She was 88.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*David Peaston, R&B and gospel singer, dies aged 54*

R&B and gospel singer *David Peaston*, best known for the tracks Two Wrongs (Don't Make it Right) and Can I?, has died aged 54.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don Starkell has passed.

Canoeing legend Don Starkell, famous for journey to Amazon, dies at 79


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Erotic director Zalman King, best known for _9 1/2 Weeks,_ died today of cancer.  He was 69.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Ben Gazzara died today of pancreatic cancer.  He was 81.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Micron CEO Steve Appleton was killed in a plane crash today.  He was 51.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Patricia Disney dies in Los Angeles at age 77*

*Patricia Disney*, who was once married to Walt Disney's late nephew Roy E. Disney and was vice chairwoman of Roy's investment company, died 
Friday after a long struggle with Alzheimer's disease.

She was 77.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Titanic cameraman dies in helicopter crash*

Award-winning underwater cameraman *Mike deGruy*, who worked with Titanic director James Cameron, has died in a helicopter crash in Australia.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Original 'Night of the Living Dead' zombie Bill Hinzman dies at 75*

He wasn't the first-ever movie zombie, but he was the first to appear in George A. Romero's 1968 classic, "Night of the Living Dead."

Actor *Bill Hinzman* has died of cancer at 75, horror site Dread Central is reporting.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Florence Green, the last known World War I veteran, died Sunday, just 2 weeks before her 111th birthday.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Phillip Bruns has died.

TV and film actor Philip Bruns dead at 80 - Yahoo! TV


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Peter Breck has died.

'Big Valley' star Peter Breck dead at age 82 - Yahoo! TV


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Detroit-area author Zaslow killed in car accident*

Best-selling author *Jeffrey Zaslow* was killed Friday when he lost control of his car on a snowy road after promoting his latest book in northern Michigan. He was 53.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Darkness

Whitney Houston passed away on Saturday, February 11 of a so far unknown cause. She was 48.

Whitney Houston, superstar of records, films, dies - Yahoo! News


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Whitney Houston, superstar of records, films, dies*

*Tribute...*​ 
_To Whitney_​


----------



## Aeolius

"Renowned former ballet dancer, actress and teacher Zina Bethune was hit by two vehicles and killed after getting out of her car in an apparent attempt to help a wounded animal, authorities said Monday." - Story


----------



## Truth Seeker

*RIP John Severin*

Hall of Fame artist *John Severin*, one of the last of the legendary EC artists, has died at age 90. Severin—whose sister Marie was also a famed artist and colorist for Marvel—was among the greatest draftsmen of the EC crew. He was especially well known for his Western comics, which were meticulously researched and elegant in their line. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

David Kelly, who rode a motorbike naked in _Waking Ned Devine, _died Sunday.  He was 82.

Kelly also played the grandfather in _Charlie and the Chocolate Factory._


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Former NFL receiver Freddie Solomon has died.

Former receiver Freddie Solomon dies - Yahoo! News


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Singer-composer Dory Previn dies*

*Dory Previn*, the US singer and composer who collaborated with former husband Andre on two Oscar-nominated songs, has died in Massachusetts at the age of 86.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Former dancer Zina Bethune killed in road accident*

Police in Los Angeles are investigating the death of dancer, actress and charity patron *Zina Bethune*.

The 66-year-old was killed early on Sunday after stopping her car to attend to an injured animal.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*John Christopher, 1922-2012*

I was sad to hear that *John Christopher* (Christopher Samuel Youd) died this (past) weekend at the age of eighty-nine. He was best known for his cosy catastrophe novels, especially The Death of Grass (1956) and for his YA “Tripods” trilogy (1967-8, prequel 1988), set in a world where aliens much like Wells’s Martians have conquered Earth. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gary "The Kid" Carter has died.

Remembering ?The Kid?: Gary Carter dies at 57 | Big League Stew - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

NYT reporter Anthony Shadid has died.

NY Times correspondent Shadid dies in Syria - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The man who rowed the oceans, John Fairfax, has died.

John Fairfax, who crossed oceans in rowboats, dies - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Michael Davis, bassist for MC5, has died.

http://news.yahoo.com/bassist-60s-band-mc5-dies-age-68-034623035.html


----------



## Tharian

Adam Adamowicz, concept artist for Fallout 3, The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim, passed away on February 9 at the age of 43.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/19/arts/video-games/adam-adamowicz-artist-for-lush-video-game-worlds-dies-at-43.html


----------



## Ed_Laprade

Elyse Knox, 40s actress (Starred in The Mummy's Tomb), died Feb. 16th at 94.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

War correspondent Marie Covin was killed in Syria.

Marie Colvin, war reporter killed in Syria, was a guest on Anderson Cooper?s show last night | The Cutline - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Prize-winning photojournalist Remi Ochlik killed in Syria.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/22/remi-ochlik-dead-french-photographer-syria_n_1293271.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

1st Ammendment crusader, Barney Rosset, has died.

First Amendment crusader Barney Rosset dies - CBS News


----------



## Truth Seeker

*‘Amazing Race’ producer Jeff Rice found dead in Africa of suspected poisoning*

An American-born television producer with credits on "The Amazing Race" and other reality adventure programs was found dead in a hotel room in Uganda, the victim of a suspected poisoning attack.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Villano

Spanish actress Lina Romay passed away from cancer on Feb 24th.  She was 57.  Romay was the longtime girlfriend of director Jess Franco and starred in many of his films.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jan Berenstain, who co-created the Berenstain Bears with her husband Stan, died on the 24th of a stroke.  She was 88.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Lt. Lynn "Buck" Compton, a WWII veteran depicted in the HBO series "Band of Brothers" and the lead prosecutor of Sirhan Sirhan has died at the age of 90.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Broadway director Theodore Mann dies aged 87*

Award-winning US director and producer *Theodore Mann* has died, aged 87.

*Mann,* who co-founded New York's Circle in the Square Theatre and its school, passed away on Friday of complications from pneumonia.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Davy Jones of The Monkees dead at 66*

*Davy Jones* of 1960s band and TV show "The Monkees" has passed away at the age of 66, reports TMZ. The site says a representative from the medical examiner's office in Martin County, Fla. contacted them with word of his death. A rep for Jones says he died of a heart attack.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Andrew Breitbart Dead: Conservative Blogger Dies Suddenly At 43*

*Andrew Breitbart*, the conservative blogger and journalist, died suddenly on Thursday morning, according to his website Big Journalism. He was 43.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Italian musician & composer Lucio Dalla has died.

Italian singer-songwriter Lucio Dalla dies at 68 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Edna Chadwell has died.

Edna Milton Chadwell, Last Madam of ?Chicken Ranch? Bordello, Dies at 84 | Movie Talk - Yahoo! Movies


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bluesman Louisiana Red has died.

Just in: Blues master Louisiana Red dies in Germany


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Neil Hope Is Dead at 35; Teenage Actor Whose Life Unraveled*

*Neil Hope* grew up in the 1980s before an audience of millions as a star in a pair of gritty Canadian television dramas, “Degrassi Junior High” and its sequel, “Degrassi High.” The shows were cultural touchstones in Canada and cult favorites in the United States, where they anticipated teenage docudramas like MTV’s “Real World” and soaps like “Beverly Hills, 90210.” 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Mark CMG

Artist Ralph McQuarrie has passed.

(June 13, 1929 - March 3, 2012)

Home - News


----------



## Fast Learner

Aw, wow. We owe the whole look of Star Wars to him (based on descriptions from Lucas), along with Battlestar Galactica's, Cocoon, E.T, you name it. Amazing vision and a great artist.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sheldon Moldoff, a longtime artist for DC Comics, died February 29. He was 91.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ronnie Montrose- the guitarist who launched Sammy Hagar's career and presaged Joe Satriani by 2 decades- has passed.

Ronnie Montrose Dies at 64 - Slash, Alter Bridge's Myles Kennedy, Ozzy's Gus G. Give Condolences | Audio Ink Radio


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Philip Madoc of Lloyd George and Dad's Army fame dies*

Welsh actor *Philip Madoc* has died after a short illness, his agent says.

The 77-year-old had a long career on stage and screen, playing the title role in the BBC drama The Life and Times of David Lloyd George.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Richard Carpenter, creator of Catweazle, dies aged 78*

*Richard 'Kip' Carpenter*, the creator of cult children's TV series Catweazle, has died at the age of 78.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Stan Stearns, Photographer of John F. Kennedy Jr.’s Salute to Father, Dies at 76*

*Stan Stearns*, whose iconic photograph of John F. Kennedy Jr. saluting his father’s coffin on Nov. 25, 1963, helped encapsulate a nation’s grief, died Friday at a hospice near Annapolis, Md. He was 76. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Comic impressionist Steve Bridges has died.

Comic impressionist Steve Bridges dies in LA - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Former Miss Venezuela Eva Ekvall has died.

Former Miss Venezuela Eva Ekvall, 28, dies of breast cancer | MNN - Mother Nature Network


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robert Sherman, who, with his brother Richard, wrote several songs for Disney, died yesterday.  He was 86.

Among the movies the Sherman Brothers wrote songs for were _Mary Poppins, Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, _and _Snoopy Come Home.  _They also wrote the infamous "It's a Small World After All".


----------



## Rabulias

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Former Miss Venezuela Eva Ekvall has died.
> 
> Former Miss Venezuela Eva Ekvall, 28, dies of breast cancer | MNN - Mother Nature Network




Uh, you already reported this back in December... Of course, you do have over 22K posts, so we can't fairly expect you to remember them all...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Uhhh...she was a zombie the second time?

(Yeah, I forgot to check the date.  Thought it sounded familiar- "Another one?" I thought.)


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Voice Actress Sayuri Dead at 55*

55 year-old voice actress “Sayuri” (*Sayuri Yamauchi*) passed away on March 6 due to cancer. While she may be best known in Japan for the voices of Itchy and Maude Flanders in the Japanese dub of The Simpsons, she may be most recognized by American fans for providing the voices of Lady Une in Gundam Wing and “Twilight” Suzuka in Outlaw Star.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Legendary Dallas Blues guitarist Bugs Henderson has died:

Blues Legend Bugs Henderson is Dead at 69 - Dallas Music - DC9 At Night


----------



## GrayLinnorm

James Ellis, lead singer of The Trammps, died yesterday.  He was 74.

The Trammps were best known for "Disco Inferno".


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert Temple Ayres has died.

Robert Temple Ayres, 'Bonanza' illustrator, dies - Yahoo! News


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Canadian skiier Nick Zoricic died today of severe neurotrauma after crashing during a World Cup event.  He was 29.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jean Giraud a.k.a. Moebius a.k.a. Gir has died.

French comic book illustrator Moebius dies in Paris - France - RFI


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Peter Bergman has died.

Peter Bergman, founding member of the Firesign Theatre comedy troupe, dies at 72 - The Washington Post


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ian Turpie has died.

The Australian


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Former Doobie Brothers drummer Michael Hossack has died.

Doobie Brothers' Michael Hossack dead at 65 - CNN.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pierre Schoendoerffer, an Oscar winning French filmmaker who was held prisoner in Indochina and chronicled war on page and screen, died yesterday.  He was 83.


----------



## Mark CMG

MAR (Phil) Barker has passed.

The Tékumel Foundation


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Chaleo Yoovidhya, who created the drink that would become Red Bull, died today.  He was 88.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Coptic Pope Shenouda III has died.

Egypt Coptic Christian Pope Shenouda dies - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Demjanjuk has died.

Former Nazi guard Demjanjuk dies in Germany aged 91 - Yahoo! News


----------



## GrayLinnorm

King George Tupou V of Tonga died today.  He was 63.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Josie DeCarlo, who inspired 'Josie' of 'The Pussycats,' dies*

*Josie DeCarlo*, the woman who inspired perky Josie McCoy of the cartoon rock band The Pussycats, has died, according to comic blog Big Cartoon News, which cites comic historian *Mark Evanier*.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Kung fu actress Bai Jing murdered*

Shocking news from mainland China this week (took place at the beginning of this month) as media reports the stabbing death of actress* Bai Jing*, 29, by her husband Zhou Cheng-hai, 44, in an alleged murder-suicide in their home in Beijing on Tuesday.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## pogre

Greg Novak died March 7. Greg Novak was a key figure in the wargaming hobby, leaving a lasting and internationally recognized legacy both as an author and as a promoter of wargaming events. Amomg his main contributions as an author should be listed :

*Boardgames*
Guilford Courthouse (Series 120) –GDW1978

*Rules*

Fire and Steel Rules for Battles with System 7 Napoleonics, GDW 1978 (with John Harshman and Paul Richard Banner)
Charlie Company - Infantry Combat in Vietnam 1965-1972, Ulster Imports 1988 (with John Reeves)
Yellow Ribbon : Rules for the Indian Wars, 1850-1890, Ulster Imports 1988
Over the Top, WW1 Command Decision series rules, GDW 1990
Volley & Bayonet, GDW 1994 (with Frank Chadwick)
Volley & Bayonet: Road to Glory, TOB Games 2008 (with Frank Chadwick)

Greg was a super gentleman and is greatly missed by our community.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Yamato, Macross Director Noboru Ishiguro Passes Away*

Studio Nue co-founder Haruka Takachiho reported on Wednesday that *Noboru Ishiguro*, the veteran director of such works as Space Battleship Yamato, the first color Astro Boy anime series (1980), The Super Dimension Fortress Macross, and Legend of the Galactic Heroes, has passed away. He was 73. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Murray Lender, who turned his father's bakery into a national company credited for introducing bagels to many Americans, died Wednesday from complications after a fall.  He was 81.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bert Sugar has died.

Bert Sugar dead at 74, long time journalist and boxing historian loses battle with lung cancer - NY Daily News


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Italian screenwriter Tonino Guerra dies aged 92*

Italian screenwriter *Tonino Guerra*, best known for his long-standing collaboration with director Michelangelo Antonioni, has died.

*Guerra,* who scripted more than 100 screenplays, was nominated for three Oscars for his work on Antonioni's Blow Up, Fellini's Amarcord and Casanova 70.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*RIP: Al Ross*

New Yorker cartoonist* Al Ross* has died at the age of 100. Two of his brothers were cartoonists as well

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Samantha "Sam" Wopat has died.

Samantha Wopat, Stanford volleyball player, dies


----------



## Mark CMG

Poet Adrienne Rich has passed at 82

Adrienne Rich, feminist poet and essayist, dies at age 82 - The Washington Post


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bluegrass legend Earl Scruggs died today.  He was 88.


----------



## Thunderfoot

GrayLinnorm said:


> Bluegrass legend Earl Scruggs died today.  He was 88.




"Now it's time to say goodbye to Earl from all his friends, he would like to thank you folks for kindly dropping in.  You're all invited back next week to this place right here, to drink a toast and play a song and maybe shed a tear."

For those that don't know along with his long time singing/playing partner Lester Flat, they wrote and sand the theme to the "Beverly Hillbillies", unfortunately for them, their most noted work.


----------



## Fast Learner

Insightful article about Scruggs by Steve Martin in The New Yorker. Worth a quick read if you're at all curious about why he was so important — in part, super-fast picking that was also melodic, something he invented, completely changing banjo playing — and you can listen to the song at the end of the article, Flatt and Scruggs playing Foggy Mountain Breakdown. Truly amazing.


----------



## Bedrockgames

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Bert Sugar has died.
> 
> Bert Sugar dead at 74, long time journalist and boxing historian loses battle with lung cancer - NY Daily News




Oh man.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Author Harry Crewes died Wednesday from neuropathy.  He was 76.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Long distance runner Micah True has died.

Friends recall runner Micah True - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Giorgio Chinaglia has died.

Soccer star Giorgio Chinaglia dies | Photo Gallery - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Forbidden Planet's' Warren Stevens Dies At 92*

*Warren Stevens*, who has appeared in more than 160 television shows and movies over the years -- including "Star Trek" and a pair of stints on "The Twilight Zone" in different decades -- has died. He was 92.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Princess Neslisah has died.

Twice-exiled former Ottoman princess dies - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The last of the 3 James Marshalls of rock & roll history has passed.

Jim Marshall dies aged 88 | MusicRadar.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joe Avezzano has died.

NFL.com news: Former Cowboys coach Joe Avezzano dead at 68


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ferdinand Alexander Porsche has died.

Ferdinand Alexander Porsche, designer of the Porsche 911, dies at 76 | Motoramic - Yahoo! Autos

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Groundbreaking black NY journalist Gil Noble dies*

*Gil Noble*, the longtime host of WABC-TV's groundbreaking public affairs program "Like It Is," on which he interviewed such notables as Nelson Mandela, Muhammad Ali and Jesse Jackson, died Thursday at age 80.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Sculptor Elizabeth Catlett dies aged 96*

Sculptor and printmaker *Elizabeth Catlett*, known for her politically-charged artwork, has died aged 96.

The US artist was renowned for harnessing art to highlight better rights for black people and women.

*In Rmemebrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bingu wa Mutharika, president of Malawi, died yesterday of a heart attack.  He was 78.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thomas Kinkade has died.

'Painter of Light' Thomas Kinkade dies in Calif. - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Fang Lizhi has died.

Leading Tiananmen-era Chinese dissident dies in U.S - Yahoo! News


----------



## Mark CMG

Joe Scarpa, Who Gained Wrestling Fame as Chief Jay Strongbow, Dies

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/06/s...strongbow-dies.html?_r=1&src=tp&smid=fb-share


----------



## Elf Witch

Veteran CBS newsman Mike Wallace has passed away.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Former Notre Dame quarterback Blair Kiel died yesterday.  He was 50.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jack Tramiel, who founded the Commodore computer company, died Easter Sunday.  He was 83.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Raymond Aubrac has died.

Raymond Aubrac, a leading figure of French Resistance, dies at 97 - The Washington Post


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Takeshi Aono, Voice Actor, 1936 - 2012*

Japanese voice actor *Takeshi Aono* passed away on April 9, 2012, at the age of 76, due to multiple cerebral infarction after an aortic aneurysm. *Aono* was best known for his roles in Chibi Makuro-chan, Dragon Ball, and One Piece. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Soccer player Piermario Morosini suffered from cardiac arrest during a game.  He was 25.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Kamen Rider Stronger Actor Shigeru Araki Passes Away*

*Shigeru Araki*, lead actor in the live-action Kamen Rider Stronger series, passed away on Saturday, April 14 at 5:02 p.m. He was 63. He was admitted to a hospital in Tokyo for pneumonia symptoms but was found to have an aspergillosis infection. Aspergillosis is a lung infection caused by exposure to mold in compost, grain, and decaying vegetation. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*R.I.P. Martin Poll*

Veteran movie and TV producer *Martin Poll* died between Friday night and early Saturday morning *last week* of natural causes at a care facility on the Upper Westside in New York City. He was 89. Poll was nominated for an Academy Award as producer for Best Picture of 1968 for The Lion In Winter, which won three Oscars — Best Actress Katharine Hepburn (tied with Barbra Streisand for Funny Girl), Best Original Score for John Barry and Best Adapted Screenplay for James Goldman — out of seven nominations.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Thunderfoot

Brian Jack, former lead singer for the Baltimore based Hair Rock group Child's Play has died.  Details are sparse at this point, edit later to fill in the blanks.


----------



## billd91

America's Oldest Teenager, Dick Clark reported dead at 82.

Dick Clark, Entertainment Icon Nicknamed 'America's Oldest Teenager,' Dies at 82 - ABC News


----------



## Fast Learner

I loved the guy, but am sort of glad he's passed; I literally couldn't watch him on the New Year's Eve specials due to his very creepy Cryptkeeper vibe.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Greg Ham has died.

Rolling Stone Mobile - News - Music: Men at Work Member Found Dead


----------



## jaerdaph

*Jonathan Frid - DARK SHADOWS Star Dead at 87*

Jonathan Frid, the actor who portrayed vampire Barnabas Collins on the late 60s/early 70s soap opera Dark Shadows passed away on April 14th at the age of 87. I grew up watching Dark Shadows with my grandmother (one of my earliest memories) and I even went as Barnabas for Halloween one year, so I was particularly saddened to learn this today. My thoughts and prayers are with Mr. Frid's family and friends at this time. 

http://wearemoviegeeks.com/2012/04/jonathan-frid-dark-shadows-star-dead-at-87/


----------



## Elf Witch

Science Fiction author KD Wentworth lost her battle to cancer Yesterday.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Amarillo Slim, five time winner of the World Series of Poker, died Sunday of colon cancer.  He was 83.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Levon Helm- his illness was recently announced

Levon Helm, soul of The Band, in final stages of cancer - CNN.com

However, it was just announced on CNN minutes ago that he has passed.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Comic Cover Artist Shūichi Higurashi Passes Away*

Big Comic magazine cover artist *Shuichi Higurashi* passed away from pneumonia in a Tokyo hospital at 7:47 p.m. last Friday, April 13. He was 75.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Chuck Colson, who was the first person convicted in the Watergate scandal, and later became an influential evangelical leader, died today, three weeks after suffering a brain hemorrage.  He was 80.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

George Cowan has died.

Manhattan Project scientist Cowan dies at 92 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Brazil actor playing Judas dies from accidental hanging*

A Brazilian actor has died after accidentally hanging himself while playing Judas in an Easter Passion play.

*Tiago Klimeck*, 27, was enacting the suicide of Judas during the performance on Good Friday in the city of Itarare.

The actor was hanging for four minutes before fellow performers realised something was wrong.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_Ohhhhhh_...


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Influential guitarist Bert Weedon dies*

Influential guitarist *Bert Weedon*, best known for creating the popular tutorial manual Play In A Day, has died aged 91.

Eric Clapton, Paul McCartney and Brian May are among the stars who learned to play guitar from his books. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Bollywood Actress Kidnapped, Killed by Her Co-Stars*

Thursday (last Week) was a tragic day for Bollywood fans, as news surfaced that popular actress *Meenakshi Thapar* was kidnapped and then killed by two of her co-stars.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Martin Poll Dies at 89; Built a Movie Studio in New York*

*Martin Poll*, who helped revitalize film production in New York in the 1950s and ’60s and later made his name in Hollywood, producing films like the Oscar-winning historical drama “The Lion in Winter,” died in Manhattan on April 14. He was 89. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Pete Fornatale, pioneering NY rock DJ, dies at 66*

Rock music fans Thursday were mourning the death of *Pete Fornatale*, a beloved New York radio disc jockey who promoted the best new musicians for decades in his easy, free-form style. He was 66.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*The Killers sax player found dead*

Rock band The Killers have confirmed that their saxophone player has been found dead.

Clark County Coroner's Office has confirmed to Newsbeat that *Thomas Marth's* body was found in the Las Vegas area. 

A coroner has ruled his death on Monday as a suicide.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Stargate Composer Joel Goldsmith Dies At 54*

The music world has lost another great television and movie composer. *Joel Goldsmith*, whose music appeared in more than 350 episodes of Stargate across three franchises, has died. He was 54.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Charles Pitts, who played guitar on the "Shaft" theme, died yesterday of cancer.  He was 65.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Swimming world champ Dale Oen dies in Arizona*

*Alexander Dale Oen* stood on top of a world championship podium less than a year ago, wiping away tears as the Norwegian national anthem played in triumph again just three days after the country was rocked by a massacre by a right-wing extremist.

The swimmer became a symbol of resilience and resurgence in Norway with that victory, the country's first swimming world title at a time when it was in desperate need of something to cheer for.

On Tuesday, Norway was in mourning after *Dale Oen* died suddenly from cardiac arrest during a pre-Olympic training camp in Flagstaff, Ariz. He was 26.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Junior Seau has apparently committed suicide.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/03/s...inebacker-dies-at-43-in-apparent-suicide.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

OSS hero, George Vujnovich, has died.

George Vujnovich Dead: OSS Agent Who Led Daring World War II Rescue Of More Than 500 Dies


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Patricia Medina has passed.

Patricia Medina dies at 92; Briton was '50s Hollywood leading lady - baltimoresun.com


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Dragon Ash Bassist Dead at 46*

IKUZONE (*Baba Ikuzo*), the 46 year-old bassist and co-founding member of Japanese rock band Dragon Ash died of acute heart failure on the night of April 21st.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Adam Yauch dead: Beastie Boys's MCA succumbs to cancer battle at 47*

Beastie Boys rapper *Adam Yauch* is dead at the age of 47 after a two-year battle with cancer, according to media reports.

Known to fans of the seminal band as "MCA", the New York native was diagnosed with a cancerous tumor in his left salivary gland in July 2009, and had been too sick to appear with his bandmates during their induction into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame last month

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*David Bowman, Satirical Novelist, Dies at 54*

*David Bowman*, a novelist and cultural critic whose first two books, “Let the Dog Drive” and “Bunny Modern,” received wide praise in the 1990s for their satirical voice, died in Manhattan on Feb. 27. He was 54. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Aeolius

Known around the world as "Goober" actor and comedian George "Goober" Lindsey died early Sunday morning after an extended illness.

George "Goober" Lindsey Dies


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Star Trek V' Alum George Murdock Dies At 81*

What does God need with a starship? That's what Capt. Kirk asked the creature living in the center of the universe in 1989's "Star Trek V: The Final Frontier" played by longtime character actor* George Murdock.

Murdock,* who also made appearances in "The X-Files" and the original "Battlestar Galactica," died April 30 in Los Angeles. He was 81.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Artur Hawkwing

Truth Seeker said:


> What does God need with a starship? That's what Capt. Kirk asked the creature living in the center of the universe in 1989's "Star Trek V: The Final Frontier" played by longtime character actor* George Murdock.
> 
> Murdock,* who also made appearances in "The X-Files" and the original "Battlestar Galactica," died April 30 in Los Angeles. He was 81.
> 
> *In Remembrance*




Oh, bleah. Now I'm going to have to haul out STTNG:Best of Both Worlds tonight to see him as Admiral Hansen. Great, flexible actor, Mr. Murdock was.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Cancer kills beloved Daily News Editor Robert Heisler, 60*

Daily News Managing Editor for Features *Robert A. (Bob) Heisler*, long known in city journalism circles for his wide breadth of knowledge, enthusiasm and bemused sense of humor, died Saturday at Calvary Hospital after a long struggle with cancer. He was 60.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Children's author Maurice Sendak, best known for _Where the Wild Things Are,_ died today from complications of a stroke.  He was 83.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Arthur M. Lieberman, 1935-2012*

*Arthur M. Lieberman*, a key intellectual property lawyer who brought together the warring factions to unite the Robert E. Howard library of characters and thus paved the way for the Conan the Barbarian movies, has died from lung cancer at the age of 76.  More recently* Lieberman*, in conjunction with *Gil Champion* and *Stan Lee* helped form POW! Entertainment.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Violin instructor Totenberg dies in Mass. at 101*

*Roman Totenberg*, a violin instructor from Poland whose nine-decade career featured concert performances before kings and presidents and helped produce dozens of accomplished musicians, has died at age 101.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Buzz Potamkin, Animation Producer, 1945 - 2012*

*Cartoon Brew* reports that longtime animation producer *Buzz Potamkin* passed away on April 22, 2012, from pancreatic cancer. *Potamkin's *animation career began in 1968, when he founded Perpetual Motion Pictures in 1968, producing television commercials including a famous Hawaiian Punch campaign and, in 1981, the "I Want My MTV" ad campaign

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Vidal Sassoon has died.

Hairstyling pioneer Vidal Sassoon dies at 84 in LA - Yahoo! News


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Nicholas Katzenbach, a policy advisor for Kennedy and LBJ who also helped draft the Civil Rights Act, died yesterday. He was 90.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Carl Beane has died.

Carl Beane, 'Voice of Fenway Park,' dies after car crash - CNN.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pulitzer Prize winning combat photojournalist Horst Faas died yesterday.  He was 79.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comic book artist Tony DeZuniga, who created Jonah Hex and Black Orchid, died today from complications from a stroke.  He was 79.


----------



## Mark CMG

Auto legend Carroll Shelby, father of Cobra, dies


----------



## tuxgeo

Bassist Donald "Duck" Dunn died in Japan at age 70. 

He died in his sleep, having played two shows Saturday night.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

On May 5, Lightining Medicine Cloud- a rare, non-albino white buffalo sacred to the Lacota tribe- was found slaughtered & skinned, along with his mother.  There is a $50k reward for capture of the killer.

Today, a ceremony was held in his honor.

Sacred White Buffalo ‘Lightning Medicine Cloud’ Killed And Skinned

White buffalo bull going to Texas ranch | News24


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mitchell Guist has died.

'Swamp People' star Mitchell Guist dies following possible seizure - Reality TV World


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stephen Lord has passed.

TV writer Stephen Lord dead at 85 - Yahoo! News


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Evelyn Johnson, a pilot in the National Aviation Hall of Fame, died May 10.  She was 102.

Only Ed Long logged more flight hours than Johnson.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mexican novelist Carlos Fuentes died yesterday.  He was 83.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Scottish artist George Wyllie dies aged 90*

Glasgow-born sculptor *George Wyllie* has died at the age of 90 following a short illness.

He was best known for his giant public works including The Paper Boat and The Straw Locomotive. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chuck Brown has died.

Chuck Brown dies: The ‘Godfather of Go-Go’ was 75 - The Washington Post

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MXjuuNr8Uk&feature=youtube_gdata_player]CHUCK BROWN "BUSTIN LOOSE" @ 930 CLUB - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mary Kennedy has been found dead.

Mary Kennedy, wife of RFK Jr., found dead in New York - latimes.com


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Donna Summer, Disco Queen, Dead at 63*

*Donna Summer*, the singer who came to be known as the “Queen of Disco” during her 1970s heyday, died today after battling cancer, a family member confirmed to ABC News. She was 63.

*In Remembrance*

Heaven Bless...


----------



## renau1g

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27-TM3q5-Cc]Donna Summer - Hot Stuff - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truth Seeker

*German baritone singer Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau dies*

The respected German baritone Dietrich *Fischer-Dieskau* has died, aged 86.

Once described as "the most influential singer of the 20th Century", he was famed for his performances of Winter's Journey (Winterreise) by Schubert.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Frank Edward Ray has died.

Driver Who Was Hero in '76 Calif. Bus Kidnap Dies


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robin Gibb dead at 62.

Robin Gibb of Bee Gees dies at 62 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bob Boozer has died.

Ex-NBA star, Olympian Bob Boozer dies at 75 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Crowded House drummer Peter Jones has died.


BBC News - Crowded House drummer Peter Jones dies at 45


----------



## Truth Seeker

*R.I.P. 'Conan' Artist Ernie Chan*

Just a week after the death of the pioneering Filipino artist Tony DeZuniga (see "Tony DeZuniga, Co-Creator of Jonah Hex, Dies at 79"), *Ernie Chan* (born Ernesto Chua), who came to the U.S. from the Philippines in 1970, has died at the age of 71 after a yearlong battle with cancer.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Coach Bill Stewart has died.

Former WVU football coach Bill Stewart dead at 59 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Polka King Eddie Blazonczyk has died.

'Polka King' Eddie Blazonczyk dies at 70 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eugene Polley has died.

Eugene Polley, inventor of TV remote, dies at 96 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Fast Learner

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Eugene Polley has died.
> 
> Eugene Polley, inventor of TV remote, dies at 96 - Yahoo! News




Per his wishes, his body has been buried between the couch cushions. 

_*ba-dum-chush*_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert Nix has passed.

Original Atlanta Rhythm Section Drummer Robert Nix Dies


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

One I think we missed- the passing of Chris Ethridge.

Chris Ethridge of the Flying Burrito Brothers Dead at 65


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Led Zeppelin II has died. (Not kidding.)

Led Zeppelin II dies - Chicago Tribune


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Johnny Tapia has died.

Troubled boxing champion Johnny Tapia dies at age 45 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Hal Jackson, pioneer on black radio, dies at 96*

*Hal Jackson*, who once had to sneak in through the back door of radio stations and over 75 years made himself into one of the most dignified and important men in black radio history, died Wednesday. He was 96.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Ken L. Alexander, 1924/1925-2012*

*Ken Alexander*, an editorial cartoonist for the San Francisco Examiner for a quarter-century most prominent in the 1970s, died on May 9 in a hospice following a lengthy illness. He was 87 years old.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Mark CMG

Illustrator Leo Dillon has passed.

Leo Dillon 1933-2012 | Tor.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Folk musician Doc Watson died today.  He was 89.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

GrayLinnorm said:


> Folk musician Doc Watson died today.  He was 89.




He was a legend and an innovator.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/30/arts/music/doc-watson-folk-musician-dies-at-89.html?_r=1


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Japan film director Kaneto Shindo dead at 100; Award-winning director praised for 'Ch*

Japanese film director *Kaneto Shindo*, known for hard-hitting works dealing with human nature and the effects of the atomic bombing of Hiroshima, has died at his home in Tokyo, his office said Wednesday.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Playwright, screenwriter William Hanley dies at 80*

*William Hanley*, a Broadway playwright and award-winning screenwriter who scripted a pioneering TV film that dealt with incest, has died. He was 80.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## freyar

Friedrich Hirzebruch, mathematician, passed away on 27 May at the age of 84.  He founded the Max Planck Institute for Mathematics in Bonn, was a member of numerous national academies (including the US National Academy of Science), and won the Wolf Prize, one of the most prestigious annual prizes in mathematics, among several other major awards.  His work was in geometry and topology.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jim Paratore has died.

TV executive behind Ellen, Tyra Banks shows dies - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Another guitar great passes- Pete Cosey has died.

Chicago guitar genius Pete Cosey dead at 68 | The Bleader


----------



## billd91

Comedian John Fox lost his fight with cancer today.

John Fox on Wikipedia


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Basketball legend and all-around great human being Jack Twyman has passed.

Column: Jack Twyman and a life worth remembering - Yahoo! News


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Voice artist Dick Beals, who did the voices of Gumby and Speedy Alka-Seltzer, died Tuesday. He was 85.


----------



## Fast Learner

Hard to imagine never going through puberty, dying at 85. Wild. Great kid voice, as a result.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Emmy winning actress Kathryn Joosten, who played Mrs. McCluskey on _Desparate Housewives, _and Mrs. Landingham on _The West Wing,_ has died of lung cancer. She was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Richard Dawson, best known as the original host of _Family Feud, _died yesterday of esophageal cancer.  He was 79.

Dawson also played Newkirk on _Hogan's Heroes._


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eduard Khil has died.

?Mr. Trololo,? Russian singer who found unlikely Internet fame, dead at 77 | The Sideshow - Yahoo! News


----------



## Phaezen

Ray Bradbury, author of The Martian Chronicles and Fahrenheit 451, passed away this morning, age 91.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just...wow.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Herb Reed of vocal group The Platters dead at 83*

*Herb Reed*, the last of the founding members of 1950s R&B crooners _The Platters_, known for hits such as "Smoke Gets in Your Eyes" and "Twilight Time," has died at the age of 83.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Fleetwood Mac guitarist Bob Welch has committed suicide.

Bob Welch, early Fleetwood Mac guitarist, kills self at 65


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Caribbean-American writer-activist Rosa Guy dies at 89*

ACCLAIMED Caribbean-American novelist and activist *Rosa Guy*, a co-founder of the Harlem Writers Guild, died *last* Sunday afternoon after a six-year battle with cancer.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Mark CMG

Mark Wolford dies at 44 from snake bite (as did his father at age 39).

'Serpent-Handling' West Virginia Pastor Dies From Snake Bite - Yahoo! News


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ann Rutherford, who played Scarlett O'Hara's younger sister in _Gone With the Wind_ and the Ghost of Christmas Past in the 1938 version of _A Christmas Carol,_ died yesterday.  She was 94.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Frank Cady has died.

'Green Acres' character actor Frank Cady dies - Yahoo! News


----------



## Fast Learner

While I had a vague sense that _Petticoat Junction_ and _Green Acres_ were set in the same world (and even place), I had no memory of _The Beverly Hillbillies_ being set in the same world, too, with storeowner Sam Drucker connecting the three.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Static co-writer Robert L. Washington III passes away*

Writer *Robert L. Washington III*, who with Dwayne McDuffie and John Paul Leon introduced Static in 1993, passed away Wednesday at Mount Sinai Queens in New York City after suffering multiple heart attacks. He was 47.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Teoflio Stevenson has died.

Olympic boxer Teofilo Stevenson dies - Yahoo! News


----------



## Thunderfoot

Fast Learner said:


> While I had a vague sense that _Petticoat Junction_ and _Green Acres_ were set in the same world (and even place), I had no memory of _The Beverly Hillbillies_ being set in the same world, too, with storeowner Sam Drucker connecting the three.




Yep, it was even stated that Jethro's Mom and sister (Jethrina) lived in Petticoat Junction, up the road from Possum Holler.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Henry Hill has died.

'Goodfellas' Mobster Turned FBI Informant Henry Hill Dead at 69 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Manga Creator/Instructor Jun Hatanaka Passes Away*

Manga creator *Jun Hatanaka* passed away at 1:05 a.m. on Wednesday, June 13 due to an abdominal aortic aneurysm. He was 62. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Nolan Miller, Designer of ‘Dynasty’ Power Looks, Is Dead at 79*

*Nolan Miller*, the fashion designer whose strong-shouldered dresses and power suits established the over-the-top look of glamour on the television series “Dynasty,” died on Wednesday in Woodland Hills, Calif. He was 79. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Barry Unsworth obituary*

*Barry Unsworth*, who has died of lung cancer aged 81, was a writer in the tradition of William Golding and Joseph Conrad. Pre-eminent among novelists of empires in decay, his range spanned the Ottoman, the Venetian and the British hegemony, and the middle ages to the present day. His novel Sacred Hunger, about the 18th-century slave trade, was the joint winner of the Booker prize in 1992 and, in the opinion of many, should have won it outright.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Fast Learner

Thunderfoot said:


> Yep, it was even stated that Jethro's Mom and sister (Jethrina) lived in Petticoat Junction, up the road from Possum Holler.




Aw man, I'd managed to suppress the thought of Jethrina for more than 30 years!


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Yvette Wilson of _Moesha _died yesterday from cervical cancer.  She was 48.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Crown Prince Nayef bin Abdulaziz has died.

Saudi Crown Prince Nayef dies - CNN.com


----------



## freyar

Eric Jansing, 40, known on EN World as Shade, passed away on June 13.  He was the leader of the EN World Creature Catalog for the last several years, and a separate thread is open in the CC forum.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rodney King, whose beating by LA police triggered riots and discussions about race and police brutality, drowned in his swimming pool.  He was 47.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Victor Spinetti, an acclaimed comic actor who appeared in several films with the Beatles, died today.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Susan Tyrrell, who often played crazies or grotesques, died Sunday.  She was 67.

Tyrrell was nominated for an Oscar for _Fat City.  _She was also in _Forbidden Zone _and _Cry-Baby._


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ghazala Javed and her father have been killed in a drive-by.

Popular female Pakistani singer killed in drive-by shooting - CNN.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

LeRoy Neiman has died.

LeRoy Neiman, Artist Of Sports World, Dies : NPR


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Richard Lynch has died.

Richard Lynch, actor of horror, sci-fi films, dies - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Andrew Sarris has died.

Leading film critic Andrew Sarris dies at 83 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Thunderfoot

Former Dr Who Companion Caroline John has died on 21 Jun at the age 71.  Ms John was Liz Shaw the first companion for Dr. #3.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tony award winning composer and lyricist Richard Adler, who worked on _Damn Yankees _and _The Pajama Game, _died Thursday.  He was 90.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Darrel Akerfelds has died.

Padres Bullpen Coach Darrel Akerfelds Dies Sunday - La Mesa-Mount Helix, CA Patch


----------



## GrayLinnorm

The Pinta Island tortoise, a subspecies of the Galapagos tortoise, is now extinct.

Lonesome George, the last surviving member, died yesterday at the age of 100.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Nora Ephron, the writer of popular romantic comedies such as _When Harry Met Sally _and _Sleepless In Seattle, _died today of myelodysplasia.  She was 71.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Don Grady, one of the title characters on _My Three Sons, _died yesterday.  He was 68.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Doris Singleton died Tuesday.

Doris Singleton, I Love Lucy Actress, Dies at 92


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Yitzhak Shamir, the former prime minister of Israel, died today.  He was 96.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alan Poindexter has been killed in an accident.

Retired NASA astronaut Alan Poindexter, 1961-2012 – Light Years - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Andy Griffith, star of _Matlock _and of course, his own extremely popular self-titled sitcom, died today.  He was 86.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eric Sykes has died.

British Comedian Eric Sykes Dies at 89 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Fast Learner

GrayLinnorm said:


> Andy Griffith, star of _Matlock _and of course, his own extremely popular self-titled sitcom, died today.  He was 86.




Don't forget the semi-science-fictional Salvage One. Loved that (short-lived) show as a kid.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jorge Herrera has died.

Jockey dies after fall at California track - CNN.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Oscar winning actor Ernest Borgnine died today.  He was 95.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lionel Batiste of the Treme Brass Band died today.  He was 81.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Norman Sas passed away late last month.

Say goodbye to Norman Sas, the inventor of Electric Football | Shutdown Corner - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Anthony Sedlak, the winner of the Food Network's Superstar Chef Challenge and host of Food Network Canada's _The Main, _was found dead in his apartment last Friday.  He was 29.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That's too young...


----------



## tuxgeo

Here's one so obscure that we missed it back in May: 
Kathi Kamen Goldmark died May 24, 2012, from cancer.

She was the founder of the _authors' band_ named "The Rock Bottom Remainders," now containing: Mitch Albom, author of The Five People You Meet in Heaven, on keyboards; Dave Barry, Pulitzer-prize winning humorist, on lead guitar; his younger brother, Sam Barry, on harmonica; Roy Blount, Jr., columnist, novelist, and scriptwriter, on no specific instrument ("plays the crowd"); Greg Iles, novelist, also on lead guitar; Stephen King, author of practically everything, on rhythm guitar; Matt Groening, creator of The Simpsons, on cowbell (!); James McBride, author of The Color of Water, on saxophone (which he also plays professionally with other bands); Amy Tan, author of The Joy Luck Club and other works, on vocals (and the whip!); Ridley Pearson, suspense novelist, on bass; and Scott Turow, a practicing attorney and author of seven best-selling novels, on vocals.

Edit to add: Further websurfing on Wikipedia reveals: 
(1) Sam Barry was Kathi's husband, and was her collaborator on at least one book; 
(2) The band plays irregularly, and played its most recent gig on 23 June 2012 in Anaheim, CA; and  
(3) Ridley Pearson is a long-time friend of Dave Barry. The two collaborated on four (?) books about Peter Pan, including "Peter and the Starcatchers," which was also made into a Broadway play that earned a record 9 Tony nominations, and received 5 Tony awards at the ceremony on 10 June, 2012.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I want to get published just so I can be in that band...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Richard Zanuck has died.

Oscar-winning producer Richard Zanuck of 'Driving Miss Daisy' dead at 77 - CNN.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sage Stallone, the son of Sylvester Stallone, died today of a drug overdose.  He was 36.

Sage appeared in two of his father's films, including _Rocky V._


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Don Brinkley, a noted television writer and the stepfather of Christine Brinkley, died yesterday.  He was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Oscar-winning actress Celeste Holm died today.  She was 95.


----------



## Mark CMG

'Encyclopedia Brown' creator Donald J. Sobol has died, at age 87

Donald J. Sobol Dies At 87: Twitter Remembers 'Encyclopedia Brown' Author - International Business Times


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Cookbook writer Marion Cunningham died last Wednesday.  She was 90.


----------



## Mark CMG

Jon Lord, founder of Deep Purple, dies aged 71

BBC News - Jon Lord, founder of Deep Purple, dies aged 71


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That's an epic loss in my universe...


----------



## tuxgeo

*On the Country side of the music scene: Kitty Wells*

Country singer Kitty Wells died today, 16 July 2012. 

AP says: 'Her _"It Wasn't God Who Made Honky Tonk Angels"_ in 1952 was the first No.  1 hit by a woman soloist on the country music charts and dashed the  notion that women couldn't be headliners. Billboard magazine had been  charting country singles for about eight years at that time.'


----------



## tuxgeo

*And . . . they're comin' thick and fast here, foalk. . .*

According to AP: 

Considered a pioneer in the self-help genre aimed at helping readers  become more productive in their lives, author *Stephen R. Covey* had an  enormous impact on both the corporate world and the personal lives of  millions.
 The well-known motivational speaker and author of the best-selling  "The Seven Habits of Highly Effective People," which sold more than 20  million copies in 38 languages, died Monday at a hospital in Idaho  Falls, Idaho, due to complications from a bicycle accident in April,  according to his family.

[In financial markets, the common stock in his products ('FC' for "Franklin Covey") is down 2.29% today.]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bob Babbitt has died.

Bob Babbitt, bassist for Motown's hit-making studio band Funk Brothers, dies of cancer at 74 - Yahoo! News


----------



## GrayLinnorm

William Asher, who produced and/or directed _I Love Lucy, Bewitched, _and _The Patty Duke Show, _died yesterday.  He was 90.

Asher also directed two Beach Party movies.


----------



## renau1g

Mark CMG said:


> Jon Lord, founder of Deep Purple, dies aged 71
> 
> BBC News - Jon Lord, founder of Deep Purple, dies aged 71






Dannyalcatraz said:


> That's an epic loss in my universe...




This truly is, I was just driving last week to hockey and Highway Star came on.... then I went to work the next day and listened to their top tracks on Youtube. Sometimes I forget how amazing music was before auto-tuning, corporate interference and (of course) Bieber.... 

The 70's rock bands were (are) my favourite music. Just amazing stuff....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7ZF2xaNhyw&feature=artistob&playnext=1&list=TLBID7_R7FCA0]Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water - YouTube[/ame]

Jon Lord is tearing it up around 4:30 of the clip.....


----------



## GrayLinnorm

William Raspberry, a columnist for the _Washington Post, _died yesterday of prostate cancer.  He was 76.


----------



## billd91

A little late and maybe showing my age, Else Holmelund Minarik, author of children's books, died July 12. She's probably best known for the "Little Bear" series illustrated by Maurice Sendak (who passed away back in May).

Else Holmelund Minarik obit

An example of one of her books (one I have and grew up with):


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tom Davis has died.

Franken: Comedy partner Tom Davis dies - CNN.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rajesh Khanna has died.

Tributes pour after death of Rajesh Khanna, 'the first Bollywood superstar' - CNN.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> William400
> has no status.
> 
> Registered User
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2012
> Posts: 10
> Novice (Lvl 1)



Reported


----------



## jaerdaph

*Sylvia Woods*, founder of the world famous Sylvia's Restaurant in Harlem and whose name is synonymous with soul food, has died. She was 86. 

Sylvia Woods, who started Harlem restaurant, dies - Yahoo! News

I had many a delicious meal at Sylvia's, and she will be greatly missed by her patrons and the community.


----------



## jaerdaph

*Tom Davis, Al Franken's 'SNL' Partner, Dies In NY*

*Tom Davis*, half of the comedy writing team of Franken and Davis who wrote for the original _Saturday Night Live_, has died of cancer. He was 59. 

Tom Davis, Al Franken's 'SNL' Partner, Dies In NY : NPR


----------



## Mark CMG

Simon Ward has passed.

Simon Ward - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Simon Ward - IMDb


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Art collector Herbert Vogel died yesterday.  He was 89.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Blade Runner' actor Morgan Paull dies at 67*

*Morgan Paull*, a veteran character actor who had a brief but memorable turn in the 1982 sci-fi classic "Blade Runner," died (last) Tuesday at his home in Ashland, Ore. He was 67.

He was diagnosed with stomach cancer shortly before his death.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Graybeard

From CNN:

Sally Ride, the first American woman to fly in space, died Monday after a 17-month battle with pancreatic cancer, her company said. She was 61.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Frank Pierson, who won an Oscar for writing _Dog Day Afternoon, _died yesterday.  He was 87.

Pierson also wrote _Cool Hand Luke, Cat Ballou, _and the most recent version of _A Star Is Born _(which he also directed).  More recently, he worked on _Mad Men _and _The Good Wife._


----------



## Mark CMG

There are reports that Sherman Hemsley has passed.

Sherman Hemsley Dead: 'The Jeffersons' Actor Dies At 74


----------



## Lwaxy

Good bye, Sally, you were truly an inspiration.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Chad Everett, star of _Medical Center_, died yesterday from lung cancer.  He was 75.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Ginny Tyler, Mouseketeer, Dies at 86*

*Ginny Tyler*, a Head Mouseketeer in the syndicated version of the “The Mickey Mouse Club” of the 1960s and a voice actor who navigated nimbly from Snow White to Cinderella to Bambi on vinyl as a Disneyland Storyteller, died on July 13 at a nursing home in Issaquah, Wash. She was 86. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Children's author Mahy dies at 76*

New Zealand children's author *Margaret Mahy*, who wrote more than 120 books, has died at the age of 76.

Her cousin Ron Mahy said she died in Christchurch on Monday after being diagnosed with cancer.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Joe410
> has no status.
> 
> Registered User
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2012
> Posts: 8
> Novice (Lvl 1)



Reported


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mary Tamm, who played Romana on Doctor Who, died today of cancer.  She was 62.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Lupe Ontiveros died yesterday from liver cancer.  She was 69.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Neil Reed has died.

Former Indiana basketball player Neil Reed dies - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Distance runner champion Pat Porter, who competed in the Olympics, was killed in a plane crash Thursday.  He was 53.


----------



## Jamdin

Geoffrey Hughes Dead: Actor Who Played Onslow, Twiggy In Royle Family And Eddie Yates In Coronation Street Dies


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Leading German actress Susanne Lothar dies at 51*

*Susanne Lothar*, one of Germany's best-known film actresses with roles in such international hits as The Reader and The White Ribbon, has died aged 51. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Mark CMG

Tony Martin has passed.

Romantic crooner Tony Martin dies at 98 - SFGate


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

O.J. Murdock has comitted suicide.

NFL player kills himself at his former high school, police say - CNN.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Irish novelist Maeve Binchy died yesterday after a short illness.  She was 72.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gore Vidal has died.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/01/books/gore-vidal-elegant-writer-dies-at-86.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## tuxgeo

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Gore Vidal has died.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/01/books/gore-vidal-elegant-writer-dies-at-86.html?pagewanted=all




Oh, yeah; famous guy. 

He's the one that all those Vidalia onions are named after, right? 
(Don't everybody clap at once.)


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Animator Akira Daikubara Passes Away at 94*

The Anido animator's group has reported that the animator *Akira Daikubara* passed away from pneumonia and old age on June 17, 2012. *Daikubara *was 94 years old. He had entered a nursing home in 2008, and was hospitalized earlier this year due to pneumonia.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Mark CMG

Norman Alden has passed.

Norman Alden - IMDb

Norman Alden, the voice of Aquaman, Passes Away at 87 | Superhero Hype


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Blues guitarist Johnnie Bassett died last Saturday of cancer.  He was 76.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mark O'Donnell, who co-wrote musicals based on John Waters films and won Tony awards for it, died Monday.  He was 58.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Art historian and critic Robert Hughes died yesterday after a long illness.  He was 74.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mexican singer Chavela Vargas died Sunday.  She was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Film critic Judith Crist died today.  She was 90.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Marvin Hamlisch has passed.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/08/arts/music/marvin-hamlisch-composer-dies-at-68.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stuart Swanlund has died.

Marshall Tucker Band guitarist Swanlund dies at 54 | The Music Mix | EW.com


----------



## freyar

Martin Fleischmann, one of the chemists who claimed to have discovered cold fusion, died Friday at age 85.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tony Sly has died.

Tony Sly, frontman for No Use for a Name,dead at 41 - New York Daily News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bill Doss has died.

Olivia Tremor Control Founder Bill Doss Dead at 43 | Music News | Rolling Stone


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kirk Urso has died.

Columbus Crew says midfielder Urso has died - - SI.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mel Stuart, who directed _Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory,_ diedWednesday of cancer.  He was 83.


----------



## Ed_Laprade

I don't recall seeing this here, or anywhere else, but just saw it in the August issue (#446) of Classic Images. (A Film magazine.)

Emi Ito, half of the Japanese singing duo The Peanuts (with her twin sister Yumi). They are probably best known as the Twin Fairies in the original Mothra films.

April 1, 1945 - June 15, 2012.

I really liked them in the films. (But the story says that Yumi is still with us.)


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Emmy winning actor Albert Freeman Jr. died last Thursday.  He was 78.

Freeman played Malcolm X in _Roots: The Next Generation _and later co-starred in the movie _Malcolm X._


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Legendary comic book artist Joe Kubert died today.  He was 85.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Helen Gurley Brown has passed.

Helen Gurley Brown, Who Gave Cosmopolitan Its Purr, Is Dead at 90 - NYTimes.com


----------



## Ed_Laprade

GrayLinnorm said:


> Legendary comic book artist Joe Kubert died today. He was 85.



Darn, the best war comics illustrator ever, IMHO.


----------



## Mark CMG

David Rakoff, 47, Comic Essayist, Die


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sami Rohr has died.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/11/b...d-by-a-writing-prize-dies-at-86.html?src=recg


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jean Merrill has died.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/12/books/jean-merrill-childrens-book-writer-dies-at-89.html?src=recg


----------



## Mark CMG

Ron Palillo has passed.

Ron Palillo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## billd91

Mark CMG said:


> Ron Palillo has passed.
> 
> Ron Palillo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




First Juan Epstein, now Arnold Horshack.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Johnny Pesky has died.

Red Sox legend Johnny Pesky dies - CNN.com


----------



## Jamdin

Harry Harrison, writer whose book became Soylent Green, dies at 87.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joey Kovar has died.

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/‘real-world’-and-‘celebrity-rehab’-alum-joey-kovar-dead-at-29.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Scott McKenzie, best known for singing "San Francisco (Be Sure to Wear Flowers In Your Hair)", died yesterday.  He was 72.

McKenzie also co-wrote the Beach Boys hit "Kokomo".


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I belatedly post that Mike Hastings- "rightful heir to the British throne"- died in late June.

‘Rightful Heir’ to British Throne Dies | NewsFeed | TIME.com


----------



## Mark CMG

Tony Scott has passed.

Tony Scott - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mark CMG

Phyllis Diller has passed.

Legendary comic Phyllis Diller dead at age 95


----------



## Mark CMG

William Windom has passed.

Comedic actor William Windom dead at 88


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Melee Zenawi has died.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## Mark CMG

Jerry Nelson has passed.

Jerry Nelson 1934-2012  ToughPigs – Muppet Fans Who Grew Up


----------



## Lwaxy

Neil Armstrong is dead. 

Died after heart OP. He was 82. Everyone rolls a 1 eventually.


----------



## Keith Robinson

Lwaxy said:


> Neil Armstrong is dead.
> 
> Died after heart OP. He was 82. Everyone rolls a 1 eventually.




Very sad, but 82 is a good age and his route through life was truly historic - a giant leap, if you don't mind me saying so!


----------



## Ed_Laprade

Lwaxy said:


> Neil Armstrong is dead.
> 
> Died after heart OP. He was 82. Everyone rolls a 1 eventually.



So sorry to hear this. I remember staying up way late to watch him take that first step live from the moon! He'll be missed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

James Fogle has died.

'Drugstore cowboy' author dies in Wash. Prison - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"The Count", Jerry Nelson, has died.

Voice of 'Sesame Street's' The Count dies at 78 – The Marquee Blog - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pulitzer Prize winning photographer and journalist Malcolm Brown died yesterday.  He was 81.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sergey Ovchinnikov has committed suicide.

Russian volleyball coach commits suicide, with colleagues blaming poor Olympic showing for his death | Fourth-Place Medal - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

American martial arts pioneer Joe Lewis has died.

The Great Martial Arts Legend Joe Lewis dead!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Larry Hoppen has died.

Orleans Co-Founder Larry Hoppen Dead at 61 | Music News | Rolling Stone


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chris Lightly has comitted suicide.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/31/a...manager-of-hip-hop-stars-dies-at-44.html?_r=1


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Steve Franken has died.

Actor Steve Franken dies at 80 - Chicago Tribune


----------



## Lwaxy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Chris Lightly has comitted suicide.




Aww no... and there people thought he had it all.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cardinal Carlo Maria Martini has died.

Cardinal Carlo Maria Martini, prominent Vatican figure, dies at 85 – CNN Belief Blog - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hal David, Burt Bacharach's songwriting partner, died today. He was 91.

Among the tunes he helped write are "Raindrops Keep Fallin' On My Head", "Close to You", and most of Dionne Warwick's hits.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rev. Sun Myung Moon has died.

Rev. Moon, religious and political leader, dies in South Korea at 92 - CNN.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dead at 54: Michael Clarke Duncan.


Actor Michael Clarke Duncan dead at 54 - Yahoo! Movies


----------



## Raunalyn

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Dead at 54: Michael Clarke Duncan.
> 
> 
> Actor Michael Clarke Duncan dead at 54 - Yahoo! Movies




Majorly, majorly bummed by this. One of my favorite actors, and a wonderful person to boot. 54 is far too young...


----------



## Mark CMG

Mark Abrahamian has passed.

Mark Abrahamian Dead: Starship Guitarist Dies At 46


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Griselda Blanco has been killed.

'Queen of Cocaine' killed in Colombia - CNN.com


----------



## Lwaxy

Killed by her own invention, so to say. Karma is a bitch, indeed.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Art Modell, owner of the Baltimore Ravens, died today.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer-songwriter Joe South died yesterday, apparently from a heart attack.  He was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dorothy McGuire of the McGuire Sisters died last Friday.  She was 84.


----------



## Mark CMG

Lance LeGault has passed.

Lance LeGault - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Lance LeGault - IMDb


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Christopher Stevens, the U.S. ambassador to Libya, was killed in an attack on the Libyan embassy.  He was 52.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Stanley Long 'King of Sexploitation' dies*

British film-maker *Stanley Long*, known for directing a string of low-budget sex comedies in the 1960s and '70s, has died aged 78.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

One I missed in August:

SXSW creative director Brent Grulke has died.

Brent Grulke, SXSW Creative Director, Dead at 52 | Billboard.biz


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Another one we missed:

Anthony Sedlak has died.

Celebrity chef Anthony Sedlak dead at 29 | Fox News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Ingle has died.

R.I.P. John Ingle - Yahoo! TV


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Steve Sabol, who co-founded NFL Films with his father, died today of brain cancer.  He was 69.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Stephen Dunham, who starred in _DAG, _died September 14 after suffering a heart attack.  He was 48.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Andy Williams has died.

http://www.newsday.com/entertainment/music/andy-williams-dead-moon-river-singer-was-84-1.4040734


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Herbert Lom, best known as Inspector Clouseau's boss in the Pink Panther movies, died today.  He was 95.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Johnny Lewis, who played Kip "Half-Sack" Epps on _Sons of Anarchy _was found dead, apparently after an altercation.  He was 28.


----------



## Mark CMG

Michael O'Hare has passed.

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=477779002256968&id=139652459402959

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0641365/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_O'Hare


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Arthur Sulzberger, longtime publisher of the _New York Times, _died today.  He was 86.

Under Sulzerberger's tenure, the Times published the Pentagon Papers and won 31 Pulitzer Prizes.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*South Indian Malayalam actor Thilakan dies*

Leading southern Indian stage and film actor* Thilakan* has died at the age of 77.

The actor, who is from the state of Kerala, suffered from a heart attack early on Monday, his family said.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## freyar

Here's one I think was missed back in March (I don't remember seeing it in the news, either).

Frank Sherwood Rowland died on March 10, 2012, at age 84.  He was best known for work on CFCs and their effects on the earth's ozone layer, and he was very influential in shaping public policy to reduce and regulate the use of CFCs.  For his work, he shared the 1995 Nobel Prize in Chemistry.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

James E. Burke, former CEO of Johnson & Johnson, died September 28.  He was 87.

Burke helped his company when Tylenol capsules were tampered with and built the Partnership for a Drug-Free America into a powerful anti-drug force.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Chris Economaki, the voice of motorsports, died September 28.  He was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Antoine Ashley, a contestant on _RuPaul's Drag Race_ better known as Sahara Davenport, died yesterday.  He was 27.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer R. B. Greaves, best known for "Take a Letter Maria", died September 27.  He was 68.

Greaves was the nephew of Sam Cooke.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Michael Jones has been murdered.

British coach with New York Red Bulls stabbed and killed - CNN.com


----------



## Aeolius

Prince Roy of Sealand aka Roy Bates passed away October 9th


----------



## billd91

Alex Karras, former NFL lineman, actor, dies at 77 - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Ed_Laprade

According to AOL News actor Turhan Bey has died in Austria. He played the Centauri Emperor on Bab 5. As well as a lot of movies in the 40s. A nice guy, by all accounts.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sammi Kane Kraft, a child actress who was in the remake of Bad News Bears, was killed in a car crash.  She was 20.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor, talk show host and Miss America emcee Gary Collins died today.  He was 74.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Senator Arlen Specter died today.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Norodom Sihanouk, former king of Cambodia, died today.  He was 89.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kyle Bennett has died.

Olympic BMX cyclist dies in Texas auto accident - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sylvia Kristel, the star of _Emmanuelle,died Wednesday of cancer.  She was 60._


----------



## Fast Learner

For better or worse, seeing _Emmanuelle_ in late-puberty had a tremendous effect on my adult perspective on what's sexy. Mostly better, I suppose.

Esophageal and lung cancer is a horrible way to die. Don't smoke, kids, seriously.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

George McGovern, the Democratic candidate in the 1972 presidential election, died today.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Russell Means, the leader of the American Indian Movement, died today of throat cancer.  He was 72.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Emanuel Sreward has died.

Famed boxing trainer Emanuel Steward dies in Chicago – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Natina Reed killed in traffic accident.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/10/27/showbiz/natina-reed-dead/index.html?iref=obnetwork


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedy writer Alan Kirschenbaum, who co-created _Yes Dear_, apparently commented suicide last Friday.  He was 51.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bjorn Siber has been killed.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2012/more/10/26/austrian-skier-bjorn-siber-killed.ap/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Letitia Baldrige, who as Kennedy's social secretary, dictated etiquette for the nation, died Monday.  She was 86.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

George Smith has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/11/01/us/navajo-code-talker-dies/index.html?hpt=hp_t4


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bill Dees, who co-wrote "Oh, Pretty Woman", died October 24 of a brain tumor.  He was 73.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Major league baseball player Pascual Perez was killed last Thursday.  He was 55.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Composer Elliot Carter died yesterday.  He was 103.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jim Durham, an ESPN radio announcer for NBA games, died Sunday.  He was 65.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Boxer Carmen Basilio died today.  He was 85.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Darryl K. Royal has died.

http://www.statesman.com/news/sport...gendary-coach-darrell-royal-dies-at-88/nSzM2/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Writer Ellen Douglas died yesterday.  She was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Major Harris, a member of the Delfonics who had a solo hit with "Love Won't Let Me Wait", died yesterday from congestive heart and lung failure.  He was 65.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bob Brunner, a writer on _Happy Days,_died October 28 of a heart attack.  He was 78.

Brunner came up with the name Fonzie but also wrote the episode where Fonzie jumped the shark.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Voice actress Lucille Bliss died last Thursday.  She was 96.

Bliss was the voice of Crusader Rabbit, the title star of the very first made for TV cartoon series, Smurfette, and one of the stepsisters in _Cinderella._


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Suicide Silence frontman Mitchell Lucker has died.

http://music-mix.ew.com/2012/11/02/mitchell-lucker-suicide-silence-dies-motorcycle-accident/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

R&B singer Billy Scott died last Saturday of pancreatic and liver cancer.  He was 70.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Art Ginsburg, better known as Mr. Food, died today of pancreatic cancer.  He was 81.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Its only a matter of time: boxing legend Hector "Macho" Camacho has been declared brain dead after a shooting, and the debate is not if but when he will be pulled off life support.

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/doctor-puerto-rico-boxer-camacho-135733204--spt.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Deborah Raffin died Wednesday of leukemia.  She was 59.


----------



## Mark CMG

Larry Hagman has passed -

http://www.dallasnews.com/news/loca...torious-as-dallas-villain-j.r.-ewing-dies.ece


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Its only a matter of time: boxing legend Hector "Macho" Camacho has been declared brain dead after a shooting, and the debate is not if but when he will be pulled off life support.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/doctor-puerto-rico-boxer-camacho-135733204--spt.html




...and he has passed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dr. Joseph E. Murray has died.

http://news.yahoo.com/transplant-doc-nobel-winner-murray-dies-boston-021318579.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Marvin Miller has died.

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/marvin...layers-association--died-at-95-151548808.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zig Ziglar has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/11/28/showbiz/zig-ziglar-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mickey Baker has died.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mickey_Baker


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Underground cartoonist Spain Rodriguez has died.  He was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comic book artist Josh Medors, who worked on _30 Days of Night,_ died Wednesday after a long battle with spinal cancer.  He was 36.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Longtime Hollywood publicist Esme Chandler died November 24.  She was 94.


----------



## Abraxas

Didn't see this one yet...
Earl "Speedoo" Carroll, co-founder of _The Cadillacs_, passed away Nov 25. He was 75.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jovan Belcher killed his girlfriend and then he took his own life.

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/...suicide-kills-girlfriend-team-facility-120112


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rick Majerus has passed.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaab...r-life-personality-dies-030332642--ncaab.html


----------



## Ed_Laprade

Dave Brubeck (SP?) passed a couple of days ago.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Besse Cooper has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/04/us/georgia-oldest-person-dies/index.html?hpt=hp_c1


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Vlacav Havel has died.
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/global/2011/12/vaclav-havel-dead/46346/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oscar Niemeyer has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/06/world/americas/brazil-niemeyer-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Diego Mendieta has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/06/sport/football/diego-mendieta-indonesia-football/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Reinhold Weege, who created _Night Court,_ died December 1.  He was 63


----------



## freyar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Vlacav Havel has died.
> http://www.theatlanticwire.com/global/2011/12/vaclav-havel-dead/46346/




You know that article is from almost a year ago, right?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nope- missed that detail.  

The Internet: where death is immortal.


----------



## MarkB

RIP Sir Patrick Moore

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-20657939


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jenni Rivera has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/10/showbiz/mexico-singer-plane/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ravi Shankar has died.

http://mainichi.jp/english/english/features/news/20121212p2g00m0et069000c.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Norman Joseph Woodland, who helped create the supermarket bar code, died December 9.  He was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jack Hanlon, who appeared in the Our Gang films as a child, died last Thursday.  He was 96.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Senator Daniel Inouye has died.

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/democratic-senator-inouye-hawaii-dies-88-230701451--politics.html


----------



## tuxgeo

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Senator Daniel Inouye has died.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/democratic-senator-inouye-hawaii-dies-88-230701451--politics.html




. . . and incoming (freshman) Senator Mazie ("Meiji") Hirono will become Hawai'i's senior senator after Daniel Akaka retires at the end of 2012.

Edit (December 23): Rethinking that, now: if Gov. Neil Abercrombie appoints Inouye's replacement before Dec. 31, then that replacement will become Hawai'i's senior senator, and Hirono will be their junior senator.


----------



## Mark CMG

Danny Steinmann has passed.

http://www.shocktillyoudrop.com/new...-5-director-passes-away#.UNCRX-ynR4Q.facebook


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mark CMG said:


> Danny Steinmann has passed.
> 
> http://www.shocktillyoudrop.com/new...-5-director-passes-away#.UNCRX-ynR4Q.facebook




He'll be back in two years with a bigger machete...oh, wait...


----------



## Fast Learner

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Senator Daniel Inouye has died.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/democratic-senator-inouye-hawaii-dies-88-230701451--politics.html




If you haven't read the (brief) story of how he lost his arm in WWII, you must. Incredible courage, total Hollywood movie stuff, yet true.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert Bork has died.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/20/us/robert-h-bork-conservative-jurist-dies-at-85.html?_r=0


----------



## Lwaxy

Fast Learner said:


> Hollywood movie stuff, yet true.




I would love to see a movie based on his story. Incredible indeed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lwaxy said:


> I would love to see a movie based on his story.




_WITHOUT_ zombies or sparkly vampires.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Workaholics' actor Jesse 'Jet Set' Hudson dies*

The cast and crew of "Workaholics" are mourning one of their own.* Jesse Hudson*, who played the always snazzily dressed Jet Set Hudson on the raunchy Comedy Central sitcom, died last week, E! News has confirmed. He was 59.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lee Dorman, the bassist for Iron Butterfly, was found dead.  He was 70.


----------



## Fast Learner

GrayLinnorm said:


> ...the bassist for Iron Butterfly ... was 70.



That is crazy bizarre in my brain. This is when I feel old, old, old.


----------



## lrsach01

GrayLinnorm said:


> Lee Dorman, the bassist for Iron Butterfly, was found dead.  He was 70.



I hope they play In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida on the pipe organ for the funeral... ala The Simpsons.


----------



## billd91

Mike Scaccia, of Ministry fame, dies in Fort Worth, TX.
ministry guitarist mike scaccia dies after onstage collapse


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bad week to be a musician from an iconic band...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ryan Freel has taken his own life.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-b...-home-former-reds-utility-070021288--mlb.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jack Klugman, who played Oscar on _The Odd Couple_ TV series, and Quincy, died today. He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Charles Durning, the "king of character actors", died yesterday.  He was 89.

Among his films were The Best Little Whorehouse In Texas, To Be or Not to Be, and The Muppet Movie, and he played Santa Claus more than once.


----------



## Fast Learner

There was something about Durning that I always liked, though I'm not sure exactly what. 

I always associate him mentally with Burt Reynolds appearances; turns out that's appropriate, since they appeared together 122 times.


----------



## Tharian

For me, it was seeing Durning in the episode of NCIS that will always stick with me the more.


----------



## Ed_Laprade

I just read on Baen's Bar that Gerry Anderson has passed. Many fond memories of his Supermarionation series, UFO and Space: 1999.


----------



## Graybeard

I grew up watching the Thunderbirds and Captain Scarlet. I always enjoyed his shows.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I think we missed this one- Ed Cassidy, drummer for Spirit.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/12/a...l=1&adxnnlx=1356628350-lIGvIEi/6jhzAbVijZpfGA


----------



## GrayLinnorm

General Norman Schwarzkopf, best known for his involvement in the first Gulf War, died today.  He was 78.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

R&B singer and songwriter Fontella Bass, best known for "Rescue Me", died yesterday from complications of a heart attack.  She was 72.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jean Harris has died.

http://news.yahoo.com/jean-harris-scarsdale-diet-doctor-killer-dies-205539043.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Harry Carey Jr. died yesterday.  He was 91.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Sheardown has passed.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/31/world/americas/john-sheardown-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Another we missed:  Michael Hossack has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/03/13/showbiz/music/michael-hossack-dead-rs/index.html?c=music?iref=obinsite


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Marva Whitney, James Brown's Soul Sister No.1, died December 22 from pneumonia.  She was 68.


----------

